# Real Madrid: per Kane 150 mln più Bale.



## admin (15 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, è Kane il grande obiettivo del Real Madrid per il post Cristiano Ronaldo. Pronta un'offerta al Tottenham da ben 150 mln di euro più il cartellino di Bale.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2018)

Vale mezza unghia di Ronaldo.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Luglio 2018)

Follia,ma preso insieme ad Hazard ha senso


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vale mezza unghia di Ronaldo.



Da solo non ti salva le partite come lo poteva fare CR7.
In piu dopo avere perso il portoghese vogliono pure cedere il gallese...

Rischiano un bel ridimensionamento.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Luglio 2018)

Pazzesco. 150 milioni sarebbero già tanti. Mi sembra un ottimo attaccante, nulla più.


----------



## Milancholy (15 Luglio 2018)

Proposito (se veritiero) insensato. Bale me lo terrei stretto... completando il tridente con Lewa ed Hazard. Isco e Modric mezze ali con Kroos (calciatore meraviglioso) impostato da equilibratore centrale. Volendo strafare, uno tra Courtois, Alisson e De Gea a blindare i pali.


----------



## bmb (15 Luglio 2018)

Al mondiale in 7 partite ha tirato solo i rigori oltre ad avere segnato all'irreprensibile Panamà.


----------



## Heaven (15 Luglio 2018)

Kane valutato quasi 300mln, da pazzi

E l’anno scorso quando era accostato al Milan in tanti non lo volevano


----------



## sacchino (15 Luglio 2018)

Ma no senza CR7 è il momento di rilanciare Bale, non è che in finale si sia comportato da giocatorino.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2018)

Bale vale 10 Kane


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2018)

Che balla, come se Bale torna al Tottenham. 
Io non ci credo che con 150-180 milioni non lo vendono. Il giocatore farà pressione per andare via.


----------



## gabuz (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, è Kane il grande obiettivo del Real Madrid per il post Cristiano Ronaldo. Pronta un'offerta al Tottenham da ben 150 mln di euro più il cartellino di Bale.



Bacca non lo vogliono?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vale mezza unghia di Ronaldo.





Djici ha scritto:


> Da solo non ti salva le partite come lo poteva fare CR7.
> In piu dopo avere perso il portoghese vogliono pure cedere il gallese...
> 
> Rischiano un bel ridimensionamento.





7vinte ha scritto:


> Follia,ma preso insieme ad Hazard ha senso



Se buongiorno!

Visto il valore del cartellino e l'ingaggio che prende, direi sia palese che Ronaldo non lo sostituisci con nessun altro


----------



## Wildbone (16 Luglio 2018)

Kane è un grande attaccante, penso non ci siano dubbi. Ma se è vero che al Mondiale ha dimostrato di essere completo (fiuto del gol, rigorista, gioca per la squadra ecc.), è anche vero che ha dimostrato di non poter ambire a essere un grande campione. Per me, pecca a livello di personalità, come quasi tutto il Tottenham, del resto. A Madrid potrebbe fare senz'altro bene, ma non potrebbe mai occupare il vuoto lasciato da CR7. Per quel ruolo ci vuole un giocatore con una grande personalità, tipo Hazard, che è comunque molto sotto Ronaldo da quel punto di vista.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2018)

Ma perchè ancora si giudicano i giocatori dal mondiale? Una competizione ridicola


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, è Kane il grande obiettivo del Real Madrid per il post Cristiano Ronaldo. Pronta un'offerta al Tottenham da ben 150 mln di euro più il cartellino di Bale.



150 milioni più uno che mi ha deciso 2 finali champions per un salame che segna solo in partite che non contano una fava..

Sto Cane è uno dei fake numero 1 del calcio mondiale..


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se buongiorno!
> 
> Visto il valore del cartellino e l'ingaggio che prende, direi sia palese che Ronaldo non lo sostituisci con nessun altro



Ronaldo è il top, uno così non nascerà per un bel po'..

Ma il Real doveva pensarci prima, muoversi un anno fa per Mbappé che è l'unico ad avere oggi il potenziale del fenomeno..

Gli altri sono tutti buoni ma passare da ronaldo a quelli è deprimente..


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 150 milioni più uno che mi ha deciso 2 finali champions per un salame che segna solo in partite che non contano una fava..
> 
> Sto Cane è uno dei fake numero 1 del calcio mondiale..



Che poi facendo i conti e come se avessere scambiato Bale + CR7 + 50 mln per il solo Kane.
Robba da manicomio.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Luglio 2018)

Ma che sono pazzi? Tolto il mondiale che non ha dimostrato nulla per l'inglese ma è comunque una valutazione troppo alta. Siamo seri


----------



## odasensei (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, è Kane il grande obiettivo del Real Madrid per il post Cristiano Ronaldo. Pronta un'offerta al Tottenham da ben 150 mln di euro più il cartellino di Bale.



Operazione sensata, il Real deve resettare tutto l'attacco dopo la partenza di Ronaldo e con l'arrivo di Hazard serve una punta più presente in area, Kane è giovanissimo, mi sembra il profilo perfetto...Bale tra l'altro credo voglia tornare in Inghilterra, è un campionissimo ma ha un fisico troppo fragile, potrebbe essere rischioso ergerlo a nuovo leader.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (16 Luglio 2018)

Guardate che Bale (e sono una sua estimatrice) è stato sempre infortunato. Se fosse integro fisicamente avreste pure ragione, ha avuto picchi in cui è stato anche superiore a Ronaldo. Se non fosse per gli infortuni sarebbe il suo sostituto naturale. 
I madrileni in realtà non vedono l'ora di toglierselo dalle scatole. D'altra parte, Kane si può discutere solo per la capacità di incidere nei match importanti, ma ad oggi l'unico giovane capace di farlo è Mbappé e da Parigi non si muove.


----------



## vota DC (16 Luglio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Operazione sensata, il Real deve resettare tutto l'attacco dopo la partenza di Ronaldo e con l'arrivo di Hazard serve una punta più presente in area, Kane è giovanissimo, mi sembra il profilo perfetto...Bale tra l'altro credo voglia tornare in Inghilterra, è un campionissimo ma ha un fisico troppo fragile, potrebbe essere rischioso ergerlo a nuovo leader.



Ma in Inghilterra l'inciampo è dietro l'angolo. Non ci sono due squadre che competono, può vincere chiunque e non esistono squadre materasso.


----------



## odasensei (16 Luglio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma in Inghilterra l'inciampo è dietro l'angolo. Non ci sono due squadre che competono, può vincere chiunque e non esistono squadre materasso.



Riferito a chi? 
Bale? 
Kane?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Luglio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Riferito a chi?
> Bale?
> Kane?



Le Bale del Kane, come direbbe Banfi


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Guardate che Bale (e sono una sua estimatrice) è stato sempre infortunato. Se fosse integro fisicamente avreste pure ragione, ha avuto picchi in cui è stato anche superiore a Ronaldo. Se non fosse per gli infortuni sarebbe il suo sostituto naturale.
> I madrileni in realtà non vedono l'ora di toglierselo dalle scatole. D'altra parte, Kane si può discutere solo per la capacità di incidere nei match importanti, ma ad oggi l'unico giovane capace di farlo è Mbappé e da Parigi non si muove.



Dovremmo togliere quel "tifoso" a te e mettere tifosa...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dovremmo togliere quel "tifoso" a te e mettere tifosa...



Effettivamente...xD


----------

